
Aussie startup Unlockd puts off IPO after Google threat to block apps - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/strategy/82445-aussie-start-up-unlockd-puts-off-ipo-after-google-blocks-its-apps.html
======
donald_fump
google not allowing direct competition on their own platform. imagine my
surprise.

